
Ask HN: What are the landmark papers in AI and ML? - Anon84
Hi everyone,<p>I was wondering what you consider to be landmark papers in the history of Artificial Intelligence and Machine Learning. Some obvious examples are:<p>Pearson&#x27;s PCA: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;zenodo.org&#x2F;record&#x2F;1430636#.XXaGseNKj-g<p>Rosenblatts&#x27;s Perceptron: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;citeseerx.ist.psu.edu&#x2F;viewdoc&#x2F;download?doi=10.1.1.335.3398&amp;rep=rep1&amp;type=pdf<p>Nilson&#x27;s A*: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ieeexplore.ieee.org&#x2F;document&#x2F;4082128<p>LeCun&#x27;s theory of backprop: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;yann.lecun.com&#x2F;exdb&#x2F;publis&#x2F;pdf&#x2F;lecun-88.pdf<p>Vapeniks SVMs: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;image.diku.dk&#x2F;imagecanon&#x2F;material&#x2F;cortes_vapnik95.pdf<p>Schmidhubers LSTM: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bioinf.jku.at&#x2F;publications&#x2F;older&#x2F;2604.pdf<p>etc... But this is a huge field and I&#x27;m sure there are many more that merit inclusion. No one person is aware of all of them so I&#x27;m hoping the HN hive mind can help find the hidden gems that many of us are missing.<p>Thanks!
======
m_ke
Alexnet VGG Resnet Inception BatchNorm Attention is all you need Wavenet

------
psv1
Not necessarily "AI" but if Pearson and SVMs make the list, these two seem to
fit as well:

Rob Tibshirani - Regression Shrinkage and Selection via the Lasso

Leo Breiman - Random Forests

~~~
Anon84
These fit neatly in the ML side of thing :)

